
Louis Rossmann’s Repair Videos Might Get Taken Down After Legal Threat - sverige
http://ifixit.org/blog/8210/rossmann-repair-legal-threat/
======
iamcreasy
The title is misleading. Here is an update from the link itself,

Update (7/2/2016): Since our post yesterday, Louis has released a new video
with more details about the situation. He confirmed that he has been contacted
by Apple’s intellectual property lawyers. But he clarified that he is not
being sued by Apple. He goes on to say that there’s still a lot of unknowns,
and he’ll likely find out more after the holiday weekend. Check out the
explanation on his YouTube channel, and here’s the sum-up Louis gave in the
video description:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk4p4oEu2sE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk4p4oEu2sE)

------
sergiotapia
I love Louis' channel. To me he's the Bob Ross of digital artistry, super
relaxing to watch and just admire the talent.

I hope his channel doesn't get taken down for dumb reasons.

~~~
iamcreasy
"Bob Ross of digital artistry"

He is indeed.

------
rdl
I love watching his videos, but it seems like his talent is wasted on fixing
commodity devices at component level -- still makes sense for some devices in
current production, but this seems like it would be much more interesting for
reversing, commercial/industrial devices out of production, sensitive devices
which can't leave secure facilities, etc.

------
jalami
I recently stumbled upon his channel and I enjoy a lot of his insights.
Sometimes he seems to gush on emotionally a bit too much and it gets painful
to listen to, but I enjoy the lack of filter overall. The ease with which he's
able to fix things is captivating and it's just plain fun to watch. It would
be a huge boon to society if more skilled trades were able to freely share
knowledge like us developers do. Sometimes we take it for granted.

------
rasz_pl
Louis lawyer seems incompetent, telling his client multi million dollar
Manhattan law firm representing multi billion dollar corporation contacted him
because "they are fans and like his stuff", I am lost for words :(

They are as much fans as a mobster telling you how nice a shop you got there
and it would be terrible if something happened to it.

------
znpy
You make videos about repairing stuff, you get nearly sued.

I wonder what would happen if the same logic was applied to cars, water
heaters, and basically everything else.

------
wfunction
Can someone with the available bandwidth please download and archive all his
videos ASAP before they're taken down?

~~~
kiddico
There's a torrent floating around with all of his videos in it.

here we go:

    
    
        magnet:?   xt=urn:btih:dd84fba30e91cb29f9e12aa04067fb3588a04368&dn=Louis%5FRossmann%5FBackup&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fglotorrents.pw%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.opentrackr.org%3A1337%2Fannounce

~~~
foota
It's interesting that this ridiculously long link completely breaks hn
formatting.

------
threeseed
> because a lot manufacturers don’t want anyone to know how to fix them.

I actually don't think they could care less if you fix it yourself. Apple,
Samsung etc have done nothing to stop repair shops around the world that
fix/replace phone or computer components and companies like MacSales have
happily existed for years.

I can imagine if he has attempted to repair a MagSafe charger or a battery
that Apple would rightly want to protect their customers but anything else
would be largely harmless.

------
snaky
This guy created the best marketing pitch for Thinkpad (vs Macbook), better
than Lenovo ever did.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFWJP5yCujw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFWJP5yCujw)

------
alayne
Nope, this was just another Internet lynch mob fed by innuendo from a
youtuber.

